

A Novel Language, Spoken, Written, Optimal & Naturally Computer Friendly - messel
http://www.victusspiritus.com/2009/05/26/a-novel-language-spoken-written-optimal-naturally-computer-friendly/

======
russell
Sorry Mark, this wont fly. We already have perfectly good languages to speak
to computers: Python, Ruby, JavaScript, and the like. Not a hint of prime
numbers.

Artificial languages for human to human communication communication have been
complete failures, take Esperanto. When we start talking to computers or
robots, it will be in good old English, although I will concede that it could
be with a simplified syntax, maybe a creole.

~~~
messel
Thanks for taking the time to comment russel. Always appreciate a well thought
response. I suppose it's wishful thinking that there could be a more optimal
language, just so I could save a few moments here and there while
listening/reading/writing/conversing.

------
messel
I just started this thought train, and I fear the amount of work it will
ultimately take to go from abstract to concrete. I believe it's worth
considering a "from the get go" optimally designed language (verbal, written,
and digital). It could provide an pretty drastic improvement to future
efficiency since we rely so much on our interpersonal, intercomputer, and one
to many communications.

